# Saturday report



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

John and I showed up at Conneaut Creek 15 minutes before daylight. There was already two cars there. We walked to the first spot just in time to see someone reeling one in. The river had okay flow and the visibility was 14". Man I thought that we had a great day ahead of us. The 2nd drift I hooked a 12" catfish then it was chub after chub for about 2 hours. There was one small rock bass in there also. I ended up landing one and loosing one. It was pretty slow so we took a ride. Elk had no flow but the visibility was only around 15". There were a few guys at access but nowhere near the crowds that I thought. The next place we went was Trout Run. That's where almost everyone in Pa. was fishing. There was a pile of fish in the run. But there was more guys fishing the lake. When we went to check out Walnut I had to laugh because that is where the rest of the state was fishing. Anyway there is a ton of fish moving up at Walnut but you won't see me in the water there. On the way home we had to see what the Ashtabula looked like. No water with 3' of visibility. I'm staying home tomorrow and getting those last few chorse done because the season has begun.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

O yes the Walmart Creek..lol.. The hole part of that state is a zoo you should need a passport to go there!..lol..


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't you just love going to the circus!?! One day I was there last year and there were literally 4 fish in that hole with 7 or so people fishin for them!


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

That right there is embarassing. Sorry for being so judgemental, but those people fishing in that little area is rediculous. Just get a net and stick it in there, I'm sure you will come up with something. Come on man.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just ny opinion why why fish like that 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scooty Puff Jr. (Mar 26, 2008)

They call that fishing huh? Where's the fun? Where's the fight? If I wanted to do that I'd fill my wife's swimming pool with 'em!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That is pathetic....next time someone complains about the rocky I'm slapping them in the face with those pics....ugh! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

thephildo0916 said:


> Haha crowded like this?? I won't complain about Ohio crowds anymore.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Rock on dudes please keep fishing like that dont stop ..lol..


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I dont know whats worse the guys blanketing that little hole or the guys on the lake....hmmmm that's why I will NEVER fish the maumee when the walleye run

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Phineous said:


> That right there is embarassing. Sorry for being so judgemental, but those people fishing in that little area is rediculous. Just get a net and stick it in there, I'm sure you will come up with something. Come on man.


I've seen similar antics at cheap creek. A bunch of george's lining up for some cheapness. Nothing like hookin a steelie and hearing 4 inches of line rip off the spool as the fish darts all round that 4 x 4 hole. I guess the positive thing is you can bypass all that expensive gear and go old school with a bamboo pole.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

reminds me exactly of Maume ,did that one time back in the 90's and will never do it again.what a circus,just not worth it to me.I'll never understand combat fishing!


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

That one pic looks like there fishing in a sewer over flow ditch.lol. and there poles can reach across that poop chute!lol


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Too many haters


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like the Credit right?


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Some prime 'pinning' water right there.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats right boys...PA is pathetic...Funny thing is that over half the cars in the lots are sportin' OH plates! 

Don't like it, stay home 

Where do you guys end up when your big rivers are blown for more than 2/3rds the season??? You know where you end up...LOL


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

WOW is all I can say. I thought the maumee was bad, I can't believe guys fish like that. All those fancy pins lined up to fish a tiny little riffle like that or worse yet a run the size of a small driveway. Not to much sport IMO why do guys even bother with that? Not taking shots but seriously asking why even bother?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

No part of that looks enjoyable to me. It just looks irritating


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I am coming to believe that it a whole different social group of fisherman that fish like that.I have a buddy who does the maumee and loves it,the giant crowds are half the fun for him.I personally couldn't fish like that but if another could and enjoyed it well good for him a fish is still a fish no matter how many are around you when you catch it.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

guess who is in the Trout Run pic?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I prefer not to fish elbow to elbow, but I admit I have done it and it actually can be enjoyable, especially if you have good guys fishing next to you. But yes it can get real irritating. Watching someone hook a fish and it gets tangled with 5 other lines, lots of good laughes. I think its worth the drive to just watch, it can be a tourist attraction


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> guess who is in the Trout Run pic?


Lemme Guess...


----------



## seelheading4life (Aug 30, 2011)

Nothing like a dozen guys beating on the heads of steelhead in a pool the size of a postage stamp. Maybe one of them will foul hook one because they are numb to the barage of flies that being dropped on them.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Look im realativly new to steel fishin only bout four years and catch my share but why in the he'll would u do that I just don't get it walk explore find a spot man that looks pathetic like said newbie here but not lazy like a bunch of flys on a garbage can

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

fredg53 said:


> Look im realativly new to steel fishin only bout four years and catch my share but why in the he'll would u do that I just don't get it walk explore find a spot man


You have to understand PA streams, yes you can walk and find some spots but spots on the creeks and steams are limited, like ohio they have areas that land owners are tired of people leaving trash and just decide to mark the area no tresspassing or lease the land to a club. So PA creeks on the weekend are packed. The Ohio waters are much different between Rocky, Chagrin and the Grand we probably have 5 times as much open public water then all the PA steelhead streams combined. If we continue to piss off land owners we can end up like PA crowds.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

+1000 to what Ngski said


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

ngski said:


> You have to understand PA streams, yes you can walk and find some spots but spots on the creeks and steams are limited, like ohio they have areas that land owners are tired of people leaving trash and just decide to mark the area no tresspassing or lease the land to a club. So PA creeks on the weekend are packed. The Ohio waters are much different between Rocky, Chagrin and the Grand we probably have 5 times as much open public water then all the PA steelhead streams combined. If we continue to piss off land owners we can end up like PA crowds.


My apologies as I am not familiar witht he PA situation never fished there because of the crowding I hear about. Sorry if it came out wrong. I did not realize it is that bad. I know guys go ther when rivers here are blown I get that when you wanna fish you wanna fish I myself like to spend time and like to find the creeks and streams around here as well that may fish when the rivers are blown that is what I was saying by exploring again did not know it was that bad in PA 
As far as pissed off land owners I can definately relate I live on the Chagrin and cant believe what I see as far as tresspassers litter genral rudeness and filth etc
I have to run people off all the time in the fall and spring funny thing is is someone would politely ask permisson and maybe help with a little clean up I would go fish with them if they wanted but nobody ever asks. I get tired of fishing the hole in the back yard and frankly on some days it is not worth fishing as other parts of the river are better. I took it upon myself to ask other land owners both Chagrin and Grand for permission and in tade I help where I can clean up bank stack wood whatever. now I have few nice little spots to myself and or a guest or two.
It is frustrating to see how many idiots destroy a great beautiful thing and treat our rivers and others property like crap
Thats my 2 cents now I am going home and probably cleaning up some trash and wetting a line if it is not too muddy


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

+ 1 Billion to what Fredg53 said.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

This post was just supposed to be a fishing report. I was hoping that someone else would have had a report from there fishing trip over the weekend. How about it? Did anyone else find any fish over the weekend?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Go down to Topnesta in the spring and all its lil tribs are packed elbow to elbow but the creek is only 6 feet across! I like to stay on the big creek for a reason or go on a walk away from the campgrounds.. a realy long walk.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Go down to Topnesta in the spring and all its lil tribs are packed elbow to elbow but the creek is only 6 feet across! I like to stay on the big creek for a reason or go on a walk away from the campgrounds.. a realy long walk.


Yea its like that everywhere opening weekend. I've never been up there for the opener, just go up for the wild fish and never see another fisherman all weekend.

Back on topic, any new steelhead reports? I'll be givin the PA tribs a try this weekend, and maybe Conneaut if its in good shape.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

not sure if you can compare that little hole to the mighty big maumee...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ya, that might have been when i was down on that end, lol!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

ngski said:


> You have to understand PA streams, yes you can walk and find some spots but spots on the creeks and steams are limited, like ohio they have areas that land owners are tired of people leaving trash and just decide to mark the area no tresspassing or lease the land to a club. So PA creeks on the weekend are packed. The Ohio waters are much different between Rocky, Chagrin and the Grand we probably have 5 times as much open public water then all the PA steelhead streams combined. If we continue to piss off land owners we can end up like PA crowds.


Good Point...

With the combination of the growth/popularity of the sport, the internet and more landowners locking up; It is INEVITABLE that the streams in OH will look like that someday....I think the days are coming a lot sooner than most of you think. So be smart!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Thats right boys...PA is pathetic...Funny thing is that over half the cars in the lots are sportin' OH plates!
> 
> Don't like it, stay home
> 
> Where do you guys end up when your big rivers are blown for more than 2/3rds the season??? You know where you end up...LOL


are you on fisherie forum shutupnfish? I seen some one with that same screen name on their... If so love that pic of that kid and the steelhead..


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

salmon king said:


> are you on fisherie forum shutupnfish? I seen some one with that same screen name on their... If so love that pic of that kid and the steelhead..


Thats my son yes and thanks.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Any reports for the conny? Thinking of making the 4 hour drive this weekend!!! For my First Chrome of the year.. I Always make out with my first fish! Thats why they keep comming back for more!!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

It may be blown out right now. It will be fine this weekend if we don't get a lot of rain.


----------

